
Publishing News: "Hating Amazon is not a strategy" - rbanffy
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/12/amazon-consumer-reports-kindle-fire.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+oreilly/radar/atom+(O%27Reilly+Radar)&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
dotcoma
Indeed. Just like hating Napster was not a strategy for the music industry.

